# Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 i.V.m. i5 12600k



## Airfrischung (28. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte das Problem, dass meine CPU-Lüfter der WaKü immer wieder voll hochgedreht sind. Somit habe ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Problem gemacht, bin dabei aber auf ein anderes gestoßen. Wenn ich Pime95 laufen lasse, erreicht meine CPU irgendwann die max. Temp von 100°C (binnen 5- 8 Minuten) und das trotz der Alphacool Eisbaer 240 Aurora.

System:
CPU: i5 12600k
MoBo: Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X Rev. 1.0 DDR4
RAM: 16GB DDR4 RAM 3200
GraKa: Gigabyte RTX 3060ti EAGLE
Case: fractal Desing Meshify C

Front Lüfter:
3x Corsair 120 LL RGB

Rear Lüfter:
1x  BeQuiet 120

WaKü  oben:
Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240, Pumpe über 12V (gem. Anleitung) direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen. Pumpensteuerung über MoBo funktioniert bei mir nicht, da das Kabel zu kurz ist. Pumpe läuft spürbar.

Ich habe bereits...

die Wärmeleitpaste ausgetauscht (hatte hierbei auch bei vorigen Systemen nie Probleme).
das WaKü-System auf 100% laufen lassen (dennoch 100°C erreicht).
geschaut dass das MoBo keine automatischen Boost/OC durchführt (habe es im Inet gelesen, dass viele MoBo´s dies automatisch machen).
BIOS geupdatet. (Temps sind besser geworden, siehe Screenshot)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich sitze nun schon seit gestern an dem Problem und bekomme es nicht behoben...


HWiNFO64 Version 7.16-4650

DESKTOP-AN2IRSC -----------------------------------------------------------

 [Current Computer]
  Computer Name:                          DESKTOP-AN2IRSC
  Computer Brand Name:                    GIGABYTE Z690 GAMING X DDR4
 [Operating System]
  Operating System:                       Microsoft Windows 11 Home (x64) Build 22000.376
  UEFI Boot:                              Present
  Secure Boot:                            Disabled
  Hypervisor-protected Codetegrity (HVCI): Disabled

Central Processor(s) ------------------------------------------------------

 [CPU Unit Count]
  Number Of Processor Packages (Physical): 1
  Number Of Processor Cores:              10
  Number Of Logical Processors:           16

Intel Core i5-12600K ------------------------------------------------------

 [General Information]
  Processor Name:                         Intel Core i5-12600K
  Original Processor Frequency:           3700.0 MHz
  Original Processor Frequency [MHz]:     3700
  CPU ID:                                 00090672
  CPU Brand Name:                         12th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-12600K
  CPU Vendor:                             GenuineIntel
  CPU Stepping:                           C0
  CPU Code Name:                          Alder Lake-S 641
  CPU Technology:                         10 nm
  CPU S-Spec:                             SRL4T
  CPU Thermal Design Power (TDP):         125.0 W
  CPU Power Limits (Max):                 Power = Unlimited, Time = Unlimited
  CPU Power Limit 1 (Long Duration)/Processor Base Power (PBP): Power = Unlimited, Time = 8.00 sec [Unlocked]
  CPU Power Limit 2 (Short Duration)/Maximum Turbo Power (MTP): Power = Unlimited, Time = 2.44 ms [Unlocked]
  CPU Max. Junction Temperature (Tj,max): 100 °C
  CPU Type:                               Production Unit
  CPU Platform:                           Socket V (LGA1700)
  Microcode Update Revision:              13
  Number of CPU Cores:                    6 Performance, 4 Efficient
  Number of Logical CPUs:                 12 Performance, 4 Efficient
 [Operating Points]
  CPU LFM (Minimum):                      800.0 MHz = 8 x 100.0 MHz
  CPU HFM (Base):                         3700.0 MHz = 37 x 100.0 MHz
  CPU Turbo Max:                          4900.0 MHz = 49 x 100.0 MHz [Unlocked]
  Turbo Ratio Limits (P-Cores) - IA/SSE:  49x (1-2c), 47x (3-4c), 45x (5-6c)
  Turbo Ratio Limits (E-Cores):           36x (1-2c), 34x (3-8c)
  Turbo Ratio Limits - AVX2, Resolved:    49x (1-2c), 47x (3-4c), 45x (5-6c)
  CPU Current:                            4500.0 MHz = 45 x 100.0 MHz @ 1.1986 V
  LLC/Ring Maximum:                       4500.0 MHz = 45.00 x 100.0 MHz
  LLC/Ring Current:                       3600.0 MHz = 36.00 x 100.0 MHz
  CPU Bus Type:                           Intel Direct Media Interface (DMI) v2.0
  Number of Overclocking Bins:            Unlimited
 [IA Overclocking]
  Voltage Offset:                         Supported
  Voltage Override:                       Supported
  Ratio Overclocking:                     Supported
  Fused Ratio Limit:                      85x
  OC Ratio Limit:                         49x
  Voltage Mode:                           Interpolative
  Voltage Offset:                         0 mV
  IccMax:                                 Unlimited
 [GT Overclocking]
  Voltage Offset:                         Supported
  Voltage Override:                       Supported
  Ratio Overclocking:                     Supported
  Fused Ratio Limit:                      42x
  OC Ratio Limit:                         29x
  Voltage Mode:                           Interpolative
  Voltage Offset:                         0 mV
  IccMax:                                 Unlimited
 [CLR (CBo/LLC/Ring) Overclocking]
  Voltage Offset:                         Supported
  Voltage Override:                       Supported
  Ratio Overclocking:                     Supported
  Fused Ratio Limit:                      85x
  OC Ratio Limit:                         45x
  Voltage Mode:                           Interpolative
  Voltage Offset:                         0 mV
 [GT Media Overclocking]
  Voltage Offset:                         Supported
  Voltage Override:                       Supported
  Ratio Overclocking:                     Supported
  Fused Ratio Limit:                      42x
  OC Ratio Limit:                         N/A
  Voltage Mode:                           Interpolative
  Voltage Offset:                         0 mV
 [SA Overclocking]
  Voltage Offset:                         Supported
  Voltage Override:                       Supported
  Ratio Overclocking:                     Not Supported
  Fused Ratio Limit:                      N/A
  OC Ratio Limit:                         N/A
  Voltage Mode:                           Interpolative
  Voltage Offset:                         0 mV
  IA Domain Loadline (AC/DC):             0.700 / 0.900 mOhm
  GT Domain Loadline (AC/DC):             4.000 / 4.000 mOhm
 [Cache and TLB]
  L1 Cache (P-Cores):                     Instruction: 6 x 32 KBytes, Data: 6 x 48 KBytes
  L1 Cache (E-Cores):                     Instruction: 4 x 64 KBytes, Data: 4 x 32 KBytes
  L2 Cache (P-Cores):                     Integrated: 6 x 1280 KBytes
  L2 Cache (E-Cores):                     Integrated: 2 MBytes
  L3 Cache:                               20 MBytes
  Instruction TLB:                        2MB/4MB Pages, 8-way set associative, 4 sets
  Unified TLB:                            4KB/2MB/4MB Pages, 8-way set associative, 128 sets
 [Standard Feature Flags]
  FPU on Chip                             Present
  Enhanced Virtual-86 Mode                Present
  I/O Breakpoints                         Present
  Page Size Extensions                    Present
  Time Stamp Counter                      Present
  Pentium-style Model Specific Registers  Present
  Physical Address Extension              Present
  Machine Check Exception                 Present
  CMPXCHG8B Instruction                   Present
  APIC On Chip / PGE (AMD)                Present
  Fast System Call                        Present
  Memory Type Range Registers             Present
  Page Global Feature                     Present
  Machine Check Architecture              Present
  CMOV Instruction                        Present
  Page Attribute Table                    Present
  36-bit Page Size Extensions             Present
  Processor Number                        Not Present
  CLFLUSH Instruction                     Present
  Debug Trace and EMON Store              Present
  Internal ACPI Support                   Present
  MMX Technology                          Present
  Fast FP Save/Restore (IA MMX-2)         Present
  Streaming SIMD Extensions               Present
  Streaming SIMD Extensions 2             Present
  Self-Snoop                              Present
  Multi-Threading Capable                 Present
  Automatic Clock Control                 Present
  IA-64 Processor                         Not Present
  Signal Break on FERR                    Present
  Virtual Machine Extensions (VMX)        Present
  Safer Mode Extensions (Intel TXT)       Present
  Streaming SIMD Extensions 3             Present
  Supplemental Streaming SIMD Extensions 3 Present
  Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1           Present
  Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2           Present
  AVX Support                             Present
  Fused Multiply Add (FMA)                Present
  Carryless Multiplication (PCLMULQDQ)/GFMUL Present
  CMPXCHG16B Support                      Present
  MOVBE Instruction                       Present
  POPCNT Instruction                      Present
  XSAVE/XRSTOR/XSETBV/XGETBV Instructions Present
  XGETBV/XSETBV OS Enabled                Present
  Float16 Instructions                    Present
  AES Cryptography Support                Present
  Random Number Read Instruction (RDRAND) Present
  Extended xAPIC                          Present
  MONITOR/MWAIT Support                   Present
  Thermal Monitor 2                       Present
  Enhanced SpeedStep Technology           Present
  L1 Context ID                           Not Present
  Send Task Priority Messages Disabling   Present
  Processor Context ID                    Present
  Direct Cache Access                     Not Present
  TSC-deadline Timer                      Present
  Performance/Debug Capability MSR        Present
  IA32 Debug Interface Support            Present
  64-Bit Debug Store                      Present
  CPL Qualified Debug Store               Present
 [Extended Feature Flags]
  64-bit Extensions                       Present
  RDTSCP and TSC_AUX Support              Present
  1 GB large page support                 Present
  No Execute                              Present
  SYSCALL/SYSRET Support                  Present
  Bit Manipulation Instructions Set 1     Present
  Bit Manipulation Instructions Set 2     Present
  Advanced Vector Extensions 2 (AVX2)     Present
  Advanced Vector Extensions 512 (AVX-512) Foundation Not Present
  AVX-512 Prefetch Instructions           Not Present
  AVX-512 Exponential and Reciprocal Instructions Not Present
  AVX-512 Conflict Detection Instructions Not Present
  AVX-512 Doubleword and Quadword Instructions Not Present
  AVX-512 Byte and Word Instructions      Not Present
  AVX-512 Vector Length Extensions        Not Present
  AVX-512 52-bit Integer FMA Instructions Not Present
  Secure Hash Algorithm (SHA) Extensions  Present
  Software Guard Extensions (SGX) Support Not Present
  Supervisor Mode Execution Protection (SMEP) Present
  Supervisor Mode Access Prevention (SMAP) Present
  Hardware Lock Elision (HLE)             Not Present
  Restricted Transactional Memory (RTM)   Not Present
  Memory Protection Extensions (MPX)      Not Present
  Read/Write FS/GS Base Instructions      Present
  Enhanced Performance String Instruction Present
  INVPCID Instruction                     Present
  RDSEED Instruction                      Present
  Multi-precision Add Carry Instructions (ADX) Present
  PCOMMIT Instructions                    Not Present
  CLFLUSHOPT Instructions                 Present
  CLWB Instructions                       Present
  TSC_THREAD_OFFSET                       Present
  Platform Quality of Service Monitoring (PQM) Not Present
  Platform Quality of Service Enforcement (PQE) Present
  FPU Data Pointer updated only on x87 Exceptions Present
  Deprecated FPU CS and FPU DS            Present
  Intel Processor Trace                   Present
  PREFETCHWT1 Instruction                 Not Present
  AVX-512 Vector Bit Manipulation Instructions Not Present
  AVX-512 Vector Bit Manipulation Instructions 2 Not Present
  AVX-512 Galois Fields New Instructions  Present
  AVX-512 Vector AES                      Present
  AVX-512 Vector Neural Network Instructions Not Present
  AVX-512 Bit Algorithms                  Not Present
  AVX-512 Carry-Less Multiplication Quadword (VPCLMULQDQ) Present
  AVX-512 Vector POPCNT (VPOPCNTD/VPOPCNTQ) Not Present
  User-Mode Instruction Prevention        Present
  Protection Keys for User-mode Pages     Present
  OS Enabled Protection Keys              Not Present
  Wait and Pause Enhancements (WAITPKG)   Present
  Total Memory Encryption                 Present
  Key Locker                              Present
  57-bit Linear Addresses, 5-level Paging Not Present
  Read Processor ID                       Present
  Cache Line Demote                       Not Present
  MOVDIRI: Direct Stores                  Present
  MOVDIR64B: Direct Stores                Present
  ENQCMD: Enqueue Stores                  Not Present
  SGX Launch Configuration                Not Present
  Protection Keys for Supervisor-Mode Pages Present
  Control-Flow Enforcement Technology (CET) Shadow Stack Present
  AVX-512 4 x Vector Neural Network Instructions Word Variable Precision Not Present
  AVX-512 4 x Fused Multiply Accumulation Packed Single Precision Not Present
  Fast Short REP MOV                      Present
  User Interrupts                         Not Present
  AVX-512 VP2INTERSECT Support            Not Present
  AVX-512 FP16                            Not Present
  MD_CLEAR Support                        Present
  SERIALIZE                               Present
  Hybrid Processor                        Present
  TSX Suspend Load Address Tracking       Not Present
  Platform Configuration (PCONFIG)        Present
  Indirect Branch Restricted Speculation (IBRS), Indirect Branch Predictor Barrier (IBPB) Present
  Single Thread Indirect Branch Predictors (STIBP) Present
  L1D_FLUSH Support                       Present
  IA32_ARCH_CAPABILITIES MSR              Present
  IA32_CORE_CAPABILITIES MSR              Present
  Speculative Store Bypass Disable (SSBD) Present
  Control-Flow Enforcement Technology (CET) Indirect Branch Tracking Present
  Advanced Matrix Extensions (AMX) Tile Architecture Not Present
  Advanced Matrix Extensions (AMX) bfloat16 Support Not Present
  Advanced Matrix Extensions (AMX) 8-bit Integer Operations Not Present
  AVX (VEX-encoded) Vector Neural Network Instructions Present
  AVX-512 BFLOAT16 Instructions           Not Present
  Fast Zero-Length MOVSB                  Not Present
  Fast Short STOSB                        Present
  Fast Short CMPSB, SCASB                 Not Present
  History Reset                           Present
  Linear Address Masking                  Not Present
 [Vulnerability Mitigation Mechanisms]
  Rogue Data Cache Load (RDCL)            Not Susceptible
  Speculative Store Bypass (SSB)          Susceptible
  Microarchitectural Data Sampling (MDS)  Not Susceptible
  MCE on modifying code page size without TLB invalidation Not Susceptible
  Transactional Asynchronous Abort (TAA)  Not Affected
  Indirect Branch Restriction Speculation (IBRS) Supported
  RSB Alternate                           Not Supported
  L1D Flush on VM Entry Not Needed        Supported
  Energy Filtering Control                Supported
  Energy Filtering Status                 Disabled
 [Enhanced Features]
  Thermal Monitor 1:                      Supported, Enabled
  Thermal Monitor 2:                      Supported, Enabled
  Enhanced Intel SpeedStep (GV3):         Supported, Enabled
  Bi-directional PROCHOT#:                Enabled
  Extended Auto-HALT State C1E:           Enabled
  MLC Streamer Prefetcher                 Supported, Enabled
  MLC Spatial Prefetcher                  Supported, Enabled
  DCU Streamer Prefetcher                 Supported, Enabled
  DCU IP Prefetcher                       Supported, Enabled
  Intel Dynamic Acceleration (IDA) Technology: Not Supported
  Intel Dynamic FSB Switching:            Not Supported
  Intel Turbo Boost Technology:           Supported, Enabled
  Programmable Ratio Limits:              Supported, Disabled
  Programmable TDC/TDP Limits:            Supported, Disabled
  Hardware Duty Cycling:                  Not Supported
  Intel Speed Select:                     Not Supported
 [CPU SKU Features]
  NVME:                                   Supported
  DMI x4 Width:                           Supported
  DRAM ECC:                               Not Supported
  VT-d:                                   Supported
  DMI in Gen2 Mode:                       Supported
  PEG in Gen2 Mode:                       Supported
  1N Mode DDR Timings:                    Supported
  Camarillo (DTT) Device:                 Supported
  2 DIMMs per Channel:                    Supported
  X2APIC:                                 Supported
  Dual Memory Channel:                    Supported
  Integrated GPU (IGD):                   Enabled
  2 Level Memory (2LM):                   Not Supported
  DDR Overclocking:                       Enabled
  Maximum Memory Size per Channel:        32 GB (unlimited)
  IMGU Device:                            Not Supported
  Intel Processor Trace (Northpeak):      Supported
  Overclocking:                           Enabled
  Hyper-Threading (SMT):                  Supported
  SVM:                                    Supported
  Additive Graphics:                      Supported
  Additive Graphics:                      Disabled
  PCIe Gen 3:                             Supported
  DMI Gen 3:                              Supported
  HDCP:                                   Supported
  L Technology:                           1LM
  VMD:                                    Supported
  PCIe Gen 5:                             Supported
  PCIe Gen 4:                             Supported
  BCLK OC Limit:                          Unlimited
  DDR4:                                   Supported
  LPDDR4:                                 Not Supported
  Dynamic Memory Frequency (QCLK GV):     Supported
  Software Guard Extension (SGX):         Not Supported
  DDR5:                                   Supported
  LPDDR5:                                 Not Supported
 [Voltage Regulator (SVID)]
  VCC VR:                                 Intersil ISL69269, IMVP9.1
  VR Thermal Sensor:                      Supported
 [Memory Ranges]
  Maximum Physical Address Size:          46-bit (64 TBytes)
  Maximum Virtual Address Size:           48-bit (256 TBytes)
 [MTRRs]
  Range 0-800000000 (0MB-32768MB) Type:   Write Back (WB)
  Range 40000000-80000000 (1024MB-2048MB) Type: Uncacheable (UC)
  Range 80000000-100000000 (2048MB-4096MB) Type: Uncacheable (UC)


----------



## Noel1987 (28. Dezember 2021)

Die Temperatur in Prime ist normal 
Es ist halt ne 240er aio 
Diese ist zu vergleichen mit stärkeren Luftkühler und nicht mit einer custom Wasserkühlung.

Du kommst ins thermal Limit 
Bei so ca.150 Watt 
Mehr schafft deine Kühlung nicht 
Deine CPU taktet so auf ca. 4250 MHz runter 


Also Powerlimit auf 140 Watt setzen da dein kühler nur 150 Watt packt 
Das ist aber auch nur Prime da du dort eine extreme Last hast 
Dennoch wird auch bei anderen Anwendungen die 150 Watt ziehen thermische Grenzen eingreifen 

Deswegen ist 140 Watt ein guter Wert und wenn du nur spielst kommst du eh nicht daran


----------



## Airfrischung (28. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Werde es so machen, für mich ist der PC nur zum Spielen.


----------



## Airfrischung (9. Januar 2022)

Finale Lösung:

War mit dem Problem so nicht zufrieden und habe mal weiter nachgehakt. Wie sich herausgestellt hat, war mein Gigabyte MoBo zu instabil für den Sockel inkl. eingelegter CPU und bog sich so sehr, dass meine WaKü nur zu Teilen auf dem CPU saß.  (Dank an Alphacool für die Offenlegung der Probleme beim Sockel LGA 1700)

Habe mir ein anderes Board gekauft (*MSI  *MPG Z690 Edge Wifi D4) und das alte an den Händler mit der Reklamation geschickt (seitens Händler gab es noch keine Rückinfo). Die Boards von MSI haben eine relativ massive Backplate, das Board biegt sich nicht am Sockel, der Kühler sitzt optimal und die Temperaturen sind im absolut grünen Bereich. 

Ärgerlich dass hier am Endverbraucher getestet wird, vor allem bei den MoBo Preisen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2022)

Mir kam es auch komisch vor, denn 150 Watt sind jetzt auch nicht viel gewesen. Mit über 250 Watt hätte ich auch auf selbe geschlossen, aber nicht bereits mit nur 150 Watt. Habe dasselbe MSI Board verbaut und kann bestätigen, dass es ein sehr gutes Board ist und bei mir sich auch nichts durchbiegt. Auch bei mir sind sehr gute Temperaturen vorhanden.

War eine sehr gute Wahl, dir das Edge Board zu kaufen.
Bin auch sehr begeistert, wie gut es abscheidet.


----------



## Skyler1337 (9. Januar 2022)

Was hast du nun für genaue Temperaturen?


----------



## Airfrischung (16. Januar 2022)

Auch wieder mit Prime95 getestet.


----------



## Noel1987 (16. Januar 2022)

Du hast den blend Test gestartet oder ?
Warte Mal ein paar min 😂


----------



## Airfrischung (16. Januar 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Du hast den blend Test gestartet oder ?
> Warte Mal ein paar min 😂



Tatsache!  Das Thema ist für mich schon durch, da ich keine Probleme mehr habe. Wollte nur fix zahlen liefern und bin da etwas zu schnell gewesen.

Hier ist nochmal der "smallest FFTs", bei 15 Minuten Laufzeit. Ist nicht repräsentativ als Dauertest, hätte es damals aber nicht so lange geschafft.


----------



## Noel1987 (16. Januar 2022)

Ja sieht deutlich besser aus


----------

